# Picture of Holden Cruze Diesel Badge



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I notice it's a different font the that used for the Cruze emblem. 

It's reminiscent of the Oldsmobile diesel font.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Tomko said:


> I notice it's a different font the that used for the Cruze emblem.
> 
> It's reminiscent of the Oldsmobile diesel font.


 Maybe this is how they get rid of old stock, as it is possible that dye could now be in Australia!


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

That is an interesting logo. The car sold in the USA is much understated in the badge department.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

They've removed a lot of the badges on our new models.
Old SRi/SRi-V used to have a SRi badge at the top left of the front grille and at the rear on the boot as well as 1.4 iTi on both sides and the rear.
The new SRi/SRi-V just has the SRi badge at the rear and that's it. 4 less badges.
I think it's a good thing. It was a bit of overkill before.


----------



## kdbstl (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for pointing me in the direction of the Holden badging. Got mine in the mail the other day and am ready to put them on. Are there resources to get the layout of them. I got the doors and the trunk and was wanting to get close. I know it's a long shot but I will take metric measurements! Lol Thanks


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Did anyone get measurements for locating the door Diesel badges from the Holden? It might be considered anal but I'd like to place those correctly. For the trunk lid I measured the placement of the Cruze emblem and used that to place the right side diesel emblem.

EDIT: I need to start reading the last page of posts before I post.


----------



## kdbstl (Apr 14, 2015)

Did you have any luck? I will probably do a couple test runs with them but I'm OCD about the placement also! I need to get them put on and will share info if it works out to my liking.


----------

